# I have a Honda HSS724 snowblower purchased in 2017.



## HSS724 (11 mo ago)

Honda HSS724 5 years old. The auger height adjustment lever is no longer engaging. I have to hold the handle bars up in order to blow at lowest position. I have looked at the assembly but can not find anything broken or damaged. Does the piston need replacing? I can not find the parts on line as apparently the American version of this blower does not have this feature. I am in Canada. Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HSS724 said:


> I can not find the parts on line as apparently the American version of this blower does not have this feature.


You're probably looking at HS724 parts and not HSS724 parts (HSS machines have been made in the US since 2015 for the US & Canada & other markets). Here's the HSS724 parts page:





Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


The official parts look up site for Honda Power Equipment. Search for parts for your Honda generator, lawn mower, tiller, trimmer, pump, and snow blower.




peparts.honda.com





Here's a link to servicing the pneumatic strut:








Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


Various HSS Snow Blower Information & Maintenance Items #4 HSS Impeller Kit Video - More info: 100% Stainless HONDA Snowblower Direct Fit Impeller Kit HSS724 HSS928 HSS1332 | eBay Oxford Heated Handgrips Video Honda Snowblowers Brochure 2019-2020 HST Troubleshooting Chute Control...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## HSS724 (11 mo ago)

tabora said:


> You're probably looking at HS724 parts and not HSS724 parts (HSS machines have been made in the US since 2015 for the US & Canada & other markets). Here's the HSS724 parts page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tabora said:


> You're probably looking at HS724 parts and not HSS724 parts (HSS machines have been made in the US since 2015 for the US & Canada & other markets). Here's the HSS724 parts page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. Unfortunately Canada does not let me order parts as I am not a dealer. I have to go through a dealer or order from the US. I did determine though that the gas strut is no longer working and needs to be replaced.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HSS724 said:


> Unfortunately Canada does not let me order parts as I am not a dealer.


Many Canadian members here have found sources for the strut up there. Search for part number 42919-V45-A01

Or just order it from your local Honda dealer.


----------



## HSS724 (11 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Many Canadian members here have found sources for the strut up there. Search for part number 42919-V45-A01
> 
> Or just order it from your local Honda dealer.


I have searched the internet high and low and there are very few honda parts online in Canada. I can and will go through the dealership, its just more inconvenient.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Many Canadian members here have found sources for the strut up there. Search for part number 42919-V45-A01
> 
> Or just order it from your local Honda dealer.


why do you keep trying to help people like this?

once they start making excuses I am done. 

no matter what you suggest they will find an excuse.


----------



## HSS724 (11 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> why do you keep trying to help people like this?
> 
> once they start making excuses I am done.
> 
> no matter what you suggest they will find an excuse.


seriously, I did everything he asked. followed his link, searched the internet, acknowledged that I have purchased some minor Honda repair parts in the past online and will contact a dealer. I did not make excuses but for some reason you felt compelled to stick your unhelpful nose into a thread you had nothing to offer. Hope that makes your day. lol


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Easy boys... it ain't war.

But searching the part number I was able to find any number available from many sources in about five seconds.

Welcome aboard, and steady as she goes. 🍻


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Also, moved to the Honda forum.


----------



## HSS724 (11 mo ago)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Easy boys... it ain't war.
> 
> But searching the part number I was able to find any number available from many sources in about five seconds.
> 
> Welcome aboard, and steady as she goes. 🍻


You are absolutely correct. I also found many places I can order the part. I think the part you may not have noticed is that I am in Canada and wanted to order from a Canadian site. If i order from the US by the time I have paid shipping and duty I may as well order a new snowblower (please catch the exaggeration). Before covid I would just run across the border to pick said part up but now the border crossing is not worth the savings due to both our countries covid angst.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I would order the part from your local Honda dealer, they may even have it in stock.
Have you tried to service the strut as shown in the video that was in the link Tabora attached, it seems like a pretty straight forward procedure?


----------



## HSS724 (11 mo ago)

Ziggy65 said:


> I would order the part from your local Honda dealer, they may even have it in stock.
> Have you tried to service the strut as shown in the video that was in the link Tabora attached, it seems like a pretty straight forward procedure?


Yes I had watched that video prior to going on this forum and watched it again to see if I missed something. However that strut was ceased, mine however moves freely. I have not found a fix online (not saying there isn't one) for a freely moving strut (lacks pressure). Would love it if someone had that information for me. But yes I will contact a dealer if there is no fix available.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

I have a HSS928 and when I depress the adjustment lever on my machine, the front end of my machine drops to the lowest position (the machine is front heavy). You could simply add a bit of weight to the front of yours to accomplish the same result, until the new strut arrives.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

@HSS724 the strut at Boats.net in the US is $43 that converts to $54.77 CA. Then you would have delivery and taxes. How much is this part from your local dealer? Likely not much different price to buy it in Canada. No hassle and you have the part maybe for a few bucks extra. I purchase a lot of things in the US. I have a set of SBS skids and a service manual waiting for me just across the boarder in Maine. Our Canadian government will not let us cross back into Canada without a Covid test even on a day trip. I've been crossing the boarder shopping in Maine for items not available in Canada for 46 years. I just declare what I have and pay my taxes.
This January I just purchased the HSS928ACTD in Canada. Comparing the prices on Honda.com and Honda.ca after doing the conversion the snowblowers were exactly the same price.......but the we pay 15% tax. Once you do the conversion and remove delivery the price is likely close.
Please let us know the price from your dealer thanks


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

HSS724 said:


> You are absolutely correct. I also found many places I can order the part. I think the part you may not have noticed is that I am in Canada and wanted to order from a Canadian site. If i order from the US by the time I have paid shipping and duty I may as well order a new snowblower (please catch the exaggeration). Before covid I would just run across the border to pick said part up but now the border crossing is not worth the savings due to both our countries covid angst.


Ah! A 'Freedom Convoy' aficionado!
We started a war to distract from the one here!


----------



## HSS724 (11 mo ago)

STEPNOUT said:


> @HSS724 the strut at Boats.net in the US is $43 that converts to $54.77 CA. Then you would have delivery and taxes. How much is this part from your local dealer? Likely not much different price to buy it in Canada. No hassle and you have the part maybe for a few bucks extra. I purchase a lot of things in the US. I have a set of SBS skids and a service manual waiting for me just across the boarder in Maine. Our Canadian government will not let us cross back into Canada without a Covid test even on a day trip. I've been crossing the boarder shopping in Maine for items not available in Canada for 46 years. I just declare what I have and pay my taxes.
> This January I just purchased the HSS928ACTD in Canada. Comparing the prices on Honda.com and Honda.ca after doing the conversion the snowblowers were exactly the same price.......but the we pay 15% tax. Once you do the conversion and remove delivery the price is likely close.
> Please let us know the price from your dealer thanks


Satisfied with the price from the dealership ($55.) its the two week wait and picking up instead of arriving at my door that i don't love, but all in all I am fine with it.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

HSS724 said:


> Satisfied with the price from the dealership ($55.) its the two week wait and picking up instead of arriving at my door that i don't love, but all in all I am fine with it.


Wow my calculations were off by 23 cents! I hate that lol. Some companies in Canada have been very reasonable with the conversions. Others really try and abuse the consumer.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

There was a video posted on repairing the strut. I had purchased a new one. Then I saw the video. New strut is sitting on my work bench as the repair was sooo easy. Try it first as it only adds one step to the replacement. I have a spare new strut now that I could let go at a discount to what I paid.

Here is a link to the prior post on the repair. The video is for a 928, but the 724 repair was identical

Fixing a Honda HSS928 Tilt (Seized Gas Assist Damper)


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HSS724 said:


> However that strut was ceased, mine however moves freely. I have not found a fix online (not saying there isn't one) for a freely moving strut (lacks pressure).


The repair shown can also fix your issue if it's caused by the release rod being stuck in the released position. Definitely worth a try!


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

My strut was the same. It was locked in the open position so it would not lock to hold it up. Silicone spray and boom


----------

